# Vince (6-19 31%) in Rocket Loss.



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

I had to laugh when Vince told the NJ media that "...alot of people are going to be eating their words..."

Hmmm... I heard Vince say that in Toronto a few times like the start of the last few seasons and when he was rehabbing and the Raps made it to the play offs.

Anyhow sorry to inform NJ fans of this - but you have seens the best of Vince. Last nights game on TNT showed me he has already reverted back to a sucky whinner who will look good once and a while on the court - but who's star is fading.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

Im gald I dont have to look at Vince smiling and laughing after a loss... the Raps are such a better team now without him.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

A lot of people could post about how the best of Rafer is going 0-23...or the complete inconsistency of MoPete, but whats the point of gloating? You can't base an entire players ability off of one game, get over yourself :whatever:


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

I still don't know why we wanted Eric Williams (only because he's 32) and wonder if we coulda got a little more without him (like L.A.'s pick, or another team involved in the deal)

but that deal was nowhere near as bad as people were making out

2 firsts, even top8/top3 protected, isn't too shabby imo.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>charlz</b>!
> I had to laugh when Vince told the NJ media that "...alot of people are going to be eating their words..."
> 
> Hmmm... I heard Vince say that in Toronto a few times like the start of the last few seasons and when he was rehabbing and the Raps made it to the play offs.
> ...


Why waste the time and post this?

Vince isn't a Raptor anymore so who cares, move on already.

Not taking a shot at you charlz, but it's getting annoying seeing posts like this all over the board from Raptors fans.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Whoever plays for rockets or against rockets are down.

Last season:
Iverson 8 pts
Lebron 8 pts 
Shaq 7 pts a game


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i didn't watch the game but his decrepid team did take the Rockets to overtime. he actually got to the line a few times and got his share of rebounds and assists. i still think he's been playing better with the Nets but losing RJ will hurt him a lot.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: Vince (6-19 31%) in Rocket Loss.*



> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Why waste the time and post this?
> ...


No one asked you to come here, open this thread and reply.
If you are getting tired of seeing posts like this, don't bother replying to any threads.

charlz, like many of us, has watched Vince Carter for several years now, are we suppose to just forget that he ever existed because he got traded?


----------



## george (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: Vince (6-19 31%) in Rocket Loss.*



> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Why waste the time and post this?
> ...


Why do you care? Bulls fans still talk about Crawford, Rose, Brand, etc. Magic fans still talk about McGrady, and I'm sure fans of other teams still talk about former players.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

He was 12-33 against dallas, 29 pts


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>vi3t_boi11</b>!
> He was 12-33 against dallas, 29 pts


It's the exact same Vince Carter.
He took 32 shots, and he went to the line 3 times. That's one trip to the line, every 11 shots taken, not impressive at all. If the Raptors even bothered to let him take 32 shots a game, he'd have the same type of numbers he has on New Jersey right now, that's why I think it's quite amusing when people come out and say that he has been rejuvanated or reborn.


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> It's the exact same Vince Carter.
> He took 32 shots, and he went to the line 3 times. That's one trip to the line, every 11 shots taken, not impressive at all. If the Raptors even bothered to let him take 32 shots a game, he'd have the same type of numbers he has on New Jersey right now, that's why I think it's quite amusing when people come out and say that he has been rejuvanated or reborn.


How many shots does Iverson take 2 score high?>?? same with T-Mac, Kobe all of them take +25shots also on many occasions and score about the same or less.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>2pac</b>!
> 
> 
> How many shots does Iverson take 2 score high?>?? same with T-Mac, Kobe all of them take +25shots also on many occasions and score about the same or less.


how many FTA's does Iverson take? Kobe? TMac?

either way, scoring *only 29 pts on 32 shots * is a terrible stat.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

he went 12-33 with 3 free throws sorry same old vince


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Here's an intresting stat.
Mo Pete, who has replaced Vince Carter at the 2 position has averaged 22.3 PPG in his last 7 and has shot 52% from the floor . Vince Carter meanwhile, has averaged 21.3 PPG in his last 7, and has shot 45% from the floor.


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

thats some messed up stats .... Mo Pete's been killin it lately. I guess Kidd couldnt help VC as much as everyone was predicting


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

yeah...MoPete is juzt sick... (join the club now)


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i think Mo Pete has just really benefitted from the inside-out game that he can Bosh have been doing for the most part (unless the rest of the team keeps chucking 3's  )

but i'm still surprised he's averaging over 20 a game through a consistent level, whereas i thought at best he'd get 15-18


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Seriously what doesn't MoPete do better than Carter now aside from dunking? He shoots better, drives the ball better Vince, defends better... he even makes better decisions with the ball now! 

OK obviously I'm not taking into fact that Mo's got a low profile and teams aren't exactly scouting against him every game... but seriously from a team's perspective MoPete is more valuable than Vince.

Go MoPete!


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

damn i never though about it that way Yao Mania, but you are absolutely right


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: Vince (6-19 31%) in Rocket Loss.*



> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Why waste the time and post this?
> ...


co-sign ..hes gone forget about it close the book on this chapter yes he(vince) went out like a ***** but at the same time he basicly saved to raps from going the way of the vancouver grizlies most ppl seem to forget that


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Uh oh...

Last two games...

Vince - 56 pts, 16 rebs, 14 asts, 23/46 shooting

Mo Pete - 16 pts, 9 rebs , 3asts, 5/16 shooting (including a 1/7 performance!  ) 

I guess that makes Vince better than Mo Pete again doesn't it? This is the most humorous section of the board ...somebody has a bad game "TRADE HIM!" Somebody else in the league has one good game out of 80, "TRADE FOR HIM!" Vince has a bad game "BWAHAH! MOISO PWN3Z WINCE!" MoPete has a bad game ~Silence~


----------



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

The whole reason why Vince Carter is the topic of discussion even after his trade, is that he was the face of the Raptors. I agree that he put the team on the map and gave them an identity, but fans are dirty on how things ended.

The reason in my mind, is that instead of getting down and dirty when times are tough, he wanted out and expressed his desire to go somewhere else. This as the leader of the organisation that was not only paying him maximum money, but also drafted him where the fans voted him as an all-star year in and year out.

Instead of wanting to fight for the Raptors and help bring them back up, after seasons of injury/poor play, he wanted to abandon ship and play elsewhere.Leaders want to fight when the chips are down, rally the players together and be positive at all times. Carter was not this peson at all, when the team needed him to be, as the face of the Raptors.

I think it is the lack of leadership and desire that has rubbed the fans the wrong way and frankly it was a good trade to get the two Williams', 2 future picks and cap relief for him, when his value was down the tube.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kingofkings</b>!
> where the fans voted him as an all-star year in and year out.


Thats not true Not all the votes comes from Canada, a lot of Toronto Fans were already mad with Vince and he's still a leader in Votes for the ASG


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

your right its from morons that live in bangladesh, uzbekistan, and well you get the picture, people who haven't seen his broken down *** play in years and think its 2000. uh hum i'm looking up at someone :uhoh: 


p.s just playing with the countries thing, but you guys get the idea, nothing against anybody from bangladesh or uzbekistan in fact i probly spelled it wrong:laugh:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rapsfan4life</b>!
> your right its from morons that live in bangladesh, uzbekistan, and well you get the picture, people who haven't seen his broken down *** play in years and think its 2000. uh hum i'm looking up at someone :uhoh:


But Why Morons ???? I know Your POV... and I Know how you feel (Kind of) ... Its Ok, But Why they are morons ? Its a shame he dont give his 100% In his last yrs in To. But Theres people who already forget that and try to see the Good thing. The Raps are playing Great, Bosh is already the Franchise Lets focus on that. Some People want see Vince theres nothing wrong with that.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

No sir there is nothing wrong with that, its just a shame people are so unknowledgable is all.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rapsfan4life</b>!
> No sir there is nothing wrong with that, its just a shame people are so unknowledgable is all.


I think more than "unknowledgable" Is than Some people fall in Love with one Play, Can be Vince in 2000, Tayshun Blocking Reggie Miller etc... And thats what the People remember, more than Vince Injury or something Like that.... 

PS. See I'm not trying to bait


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

How is it unknlowledgable? Dude I know as Toronto fans we have a right to be pissed at Vince, but you just take it too far. Calm down.

Fact is, Vince is still at worst one of the best dunkers in the league, and he can put on a show for the fans. The All Star game is for the fans, and the fans want to see a show, not a shootout. Why do you think Ray & Peja have never started an ASG?

And while you're at it... please tell me about how stupid the fans who voted Grant Hill and Alonzo Mourning as starters in 2001 when they had not played a SINGLE GAME were.


----------



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

Does anyone else feel like me, that Vince Carter has been passed by the new breed of guys coming through in Wade, LeBron, Carmelo, Bosh, etc etc?

My honest opinion and I keep harping on it, is that Carter had every opportunity to take his game to the higher echelon. You know taking his game to the level where the superstars go. Making your teammates better, being positive when the chips are down and rallying when times are tough.

I think as Raptors fans, we misjudged him as this kind of player. He was never going to be the leader that this team needed. And the bitterness evolving comes from this.He had every kind of opportunity to take the team on his back but he never took it, being though injury, lack of aggression, lack of passion or through lack of leadership.

The fans in my opinion have every right to feel cheated, as he has the talent, but the talent never evolved into wins and the team never really progressed to the next level like it should have.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> How is it unknlowledgable? Dude I know as Toronto fans we have a right to be pissed at Vince, but you just take it too far. Calm down.
> 
> Fact is, Vince is still at worst one of the best dunkers in the league, and he can put on a show for the fans. The All Star game is for the fans, and the fans want to see a show, not a shootout. Why do you think Ray & Peja have never started an ASG?
> ...


Makes sense I mean how many Of you Vote for Mo.P. to the ASG ??? He deserve it ? Probably not but we as Fans would Like to see him, I vote for Eduardo Najera and he has been injuried most of the season


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

> Does anyone else feel like me, that Vince Carter has been passed by the new breed of guys coming through in Wade, LeBron, Carmelo, Bosh, etc etc?


Absolutely!



As for the other stuff, vince has still has more talent than most people in the league but its rediculous to say he would put on more of a show than a guy like jrich or josh smith for example.:uhoh: 
Mourning and hill this year are voted for more out of respect for what they have done(hill). 

Anyway i am all for the fans voting and thats never going to change because stern markets the game for the fans, but quite simply the system is bad, if it is an all star game, put in the all stars i mean put in the guys who deserve it and HAVE GIVEN THEIR HEART AND SOUL JUST TO GET RECOGNITION MUCH LESS GET AN INVITATION TO THE GAME, SOMETHING VINCE HASN' T DONE SINCE WHEN?just put up an exibition game and dont call it an all star game, call it a show game or something and invite the high flyers etc :laugh: 
Oh well we can argue this forever i'll just forget about it and say vince is still an amazing player when he wants to be and i am not afraid to admit that but he is not the player he used to be and fans seem to give him way to much credit for what he did one night 4 years ago and all his other plays etc. Whatever


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rapsfan4life</b>!
> 
> yada yada yada i hate vince


DUDE, did you know that the All Star Game IS an exhibition game? Players are just having fun out there. NBA players don't "GIVE THEIR HEART AND SOUL" for an all star game, they do it for a championship. Please stop being a drama queen.

As for the players "deserving it" making the game, they do. If said "deserving players" don't make the all star game as starters, they will certainly get in as reserves from coach balloting. Sure some players will get snubbed every year, but the fact is the game is for the fans. And being that it's a meaningless exhibition game in the end, I - as a fan - would rather see the best players and the best entertainers dunking and putting on a show in general. I must be stupid for wanting Vince Carter in the starting lineup over Bruce Bowen, my bad. 

I don't have anything against you as a poster or anything... but your Vince bashing is just getting overboard.


----------



## notorious (Jan 17, 2005)

If nj nets finish better than raptors, vince will get the last laugh. NJ Nets finish 8th, raps 9th and vinsanity strikes playoff again.


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Seriously what doesn't MoPete do better than Carter now aside from dunking? He shoots better, drives the ball better Vince, defends better... he even makes better decisions with the ball now!
> 
> OK obviously I'm not taking into fact that Mo's got a low profile and teams aren't exactly scouting against him every game... but seriously from a team's perspective MoPete is more valuable than Vince.
> ...


Ur saying in other words Mo pete is better then Vince?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>notorious</b>!
> If nj nets finish better than raptors, vince will get the last laugh. NJ Nets finish 8th, raps 9th and vinsanity strikes playoff again.


More than who gets the last laugh, Both, Vince and the Raptors should focus in whats the best for each part


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>notorious</b>!
> If nj nets finish better than raptors, vince will get the last laugh. NJ Nets finish 8th, raps 9th and vinsanity strikes playoff again.


I doubt NJ finishes better than us. They've won 3 in a row right now... big deal we've done that thrice this season.

Plus no RJ = no playoffs.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>2pac</b>!
> 
> 
> Ur saying in other words Mo pete is better then Vince?


I don't think he means that. Rather the way MoPete is playing now since the trade, is better than the way Vince was playing for us this season. And I agree with that.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> I doubt NJ finishes better than us. They've won 3 in a row right now... big deal we've done that thrice this season.
> ...


Yup without RJ I dont see the Nets in the Playoff but this may Help the Nets, With No Cap room the best chances to improve is the Draft and if they can get a player like Andrew Bogut or C. Taft His playoff chances will increase a lot.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

> DUDE, did you know that the All Star Game IS an exhibition game? Players are just having fun out there. NBA players don't "GIVE THEIR HEART AND SOUL" for an all star game, they do it for a championship. Please stop being a drama queen.



Like i said yes, i know and i have no problem with it, its just a shame is all. And yes i want vince more than bowen but i'd rather see josh smith and lebron james in there. 




> I don't have anything against you as a poster or anything... but your Vince bashing is just getting overboard.



Ok than, are you having a bad day or something? I seem to recall you bashing vince too a while ago, or was that turkish delight and other guys? Anyway i will say it like this.... i said in other discussions too.

Are toronto fans like me bitter? YES absolutely we are! Do we have a right to be? Yes we do!!!!! We stuck it out with him and put up with all his crap for the longest time but now its not our problem anymore, i have seen every raps game since the damon days and deep down inside i still like vince and i am not afraid to admit that without him we would be vancouver, BUT that being said we invested to much for him to slack off and show diesrespect for his craft in the offseason and inseason etc. After a while we really didn't care anymore and got tired of praying to god that he doesn't snap his body when he feels contact. 

That's it, i will keep speaking from my heart as a loyal raps fan and i believe i have the right to. If you find that annoying or whatever than you have the right but the bottom line is like speakerboxxx says the raps and vince need to focus on their teams and what's best for them and that is exactly what i intend to do as a loyal fan but if i see an opportunity to speak my mind on something i feel i need to get off my chest than i will and that's what this board is for, at least respect that my friend.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

the real issue is that ppl are still bitter about vince they will never let it go shoot we still boo t-mac


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

That right us T.O fans dont forgive or forget:laugh:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

LMAO... of course I bash Vince. Yeah that was me. Does it make me lose my objective?

I take shots at him where he deserves it... you just go overboard.


And you're right, it's a shame people want to be entertained.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

> And you're right, it's a shame people want to be entertained.



read it again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:uhoh:





> I take shots at him where he deserves it... you just go overboard.


How do i go overboard?? I still give the man credit for playing well, but i dont hesitate to bash him for what he did in t.o his last years and will not hesitate to honour his efforts in his early t.o years. Can we please put it behind us now


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>2pac</b>!
> 
> 
> Ur saying in other words Mo pete is better then Vince?


Well I mean Vince is playing with Jason Kidd... who knows how well MoPete would play if he was receiving dimes from Kidd?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rapsfan4life</b>!
> 
> How do i go overboard?? I still give the man credit for playing well, but i dont hesitate to bash him for what he did in t.o his last years and will not hesitate to honour his efforts in his early t.o years. Can we please put it behind us now


You jump at every chance to put him down, that's how you go overboard. You flood the NBA board with the same old Vince rant, that's how you go overboard. If anything, you're the one who needs to put things behind you.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Oh god not again:no: 


i see you dont read things properly read the whole quote you just posted and get back to me with your next post. Good lord:laugh:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Vince has been playing pretty well with the Nets, as I expected. With RJ they really had a shot at the division title. Those that thought he'd be below 20 ppg were fooling themselves.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rapsfan4life</b>!
> Oh god not again:no:
> 
> 
> i see you dont read things properly read the whole quote you just posted and get back to me with your next post. Good lord:laugh:


So I have reading problems now... you asked a question and I answered it, yet your only reply is a last resort fabrication followed-up with a laughing smilie. Great argument.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

There is no point in posting something and arguing something which i already poisted, read it again




> How do i go overboard?? I still give the man credit for playing well, but i dont hesitate to bash him for what he did in t.o his last years and will not hesitate to honour his efforts in his early t.o years. Can we please put it behind us now



One more time



> How do i go overboard?? I still give the man credit for playing well, but i dont hesitate to bash him for what he did in t.o his last years and will not hesitate to honour his efforts in his early t.o years. Can we please put it behind us now



go back and analyze it and your question and than get back to me


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Obviously you're unable to connect one thing to another. I'm done here.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Read the quote again


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

friggin Vince, had himself a pretty good game tonight... after watching tonight's game, I think charlz is wrong on this one. Vince is not the same Vince in Toronto, he's ultra aggressive on offense, it didn't matter who was guarding him. I even saw him dribble out of a double team and drove it in for a dunk. He looked like a completely different player out there. I'd like to say that it's nice to see him playing that way, but just knowing that he wouldnt' give half that effort when he was with TO.... that just disappoints me.

Another reason why I hope the Raps can refrain from trading Rose and make the playoffs, just to rub it in Vince's face.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

^ thank you


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> friggin Vince, had himself a pretty good game tonight... after watching tonight's game, I think charlz is wrong on this one. Vince is not the same Vince in Toronto, he's ultra aggressive on offense, it didn't matter who was guarding him. I even saw him dribble out of a double team and drove it in for a dunk. He looked like a completely different player out there. I'd like to say that it's nice to see him playing that way, but just knowing that he wouldnt' give half that effort when he was with TO.... that just disappoints me.
> 
> Another reason why I hope the Raps can refrain from trading Rose and make the playoffs, just to rub it in Vince's face.


you do have to realize that Vince is being given a completely different role in the Nets' offense. It suits him quite well- part point forward, part SG (playing next to a top PG).


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> you do have to realize that Vince is being given a completely different role in the Nets' offense. It suits him quite well- part point forward, part SG (playing next to a top PG).


But he hardly played like a guard. He handled a ball a lot, but instead of shooting fadaways like he was in TO he's taking guys to the post every posession. And he was guarded by Jim Jackson, Joe Johnson, and even Shawn Marion, and still took them down to the post. It was like watching a completely different player out there.


----------

